# Lake Anna VA trail ride



## LisaPr1722a (Sep 26, 2014)

It is supposed to be a beautiful day tomorrow (Saturday). Am thinking of heading to Lake Anna to ride. Would anyone like to join?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

If I still lived in VA I would!!!! I had so much fun at Lake Anna in August before moving, we went swimming!! Have fun!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wish I could. I have plans tomorrow. I'm thinking about heading out to Graves Mountain on Veterans day though.....????....


----------



## LisaPr1722a (Sep 26, 2014)

I think Sapphire and I are free to ride Graves Mountain that day, if the weather is still nice and you'd like a friend to join.  If anyone wants to do Lake Anna another day, please message me anytime? Thanks!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Another Fredericksburg local?!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Wish my horse was trained enough to go trail riding! But we have no local horse friends nor a trailer yet. =(
Lake Anna isn't that far.

Hope you had fun!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

What about the Urban Trail Ride? Are you guys going?


----------



## LisaPr1722a (Sep 26, 2014)

*Where?!?*



Hang on Fi said:


> Another Fredericksburg local?!


Where?!? I must not have figured out where to look, cause I do a lot of solo riding as if there is noone near Fredericksburg who rides. :neutral:


----------



## LisaPr1722a (Sep 26, 2014)

*Urban Trail Ride*



farmpony84 said:


> What about the Urban Trail Ride? Are you guys going?


I am now that you mention it! I usually work Tuesdays but am going to switch my schedule around and see if I can meet some Fredericksburg locals.


----------



## LisaPr1722a (Sep 26, 2014)

Oops. I thought the date was the 10th. It is actually the 14th. I have plans with my family that day so I can't ride. It looks like fun though!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

The date was initially the 10th, so you weren't wrong. I'm not sure why the chose to move it. We went the last three years (excluding last year as they didn't have it) but I think hubby and I are hauling to Assateague instead xD


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Right, it is the 14th. I think we may end up having plans too  I'm hoping we can do it though. So we really should all set a date to meet for a quick trail ride somewhere... as long as you leave the axe murderers behind that is....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hang on Fi said:


> The date was initially the 10th, so you weren't wrong. I'm not sure why the chose to move it. We went the last three years (excluding last year as they didn't have it) but I think hubby and I are hauling to Assateague instead xD


I think it's been about 3 or 4 since I've been on it! When I retired Pistol I quit going but now I'm ready to ride it with a different horse... It will be weird but I can do it...


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

So it looks like we're going to the Urban Trail ride. The weather is not cooperating for Assateague (let alone camping at night) too cold! lol...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If we don't have a baseball tournament then we'll do it too. Otherwise... we'll be at the ball park....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think we may be doing the ride after all. I'll let you know when we get closer. My horses are filthy so they'll need a bath Friday night...


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Sounds good  I don't know if I'll be taking Fiona or Rhett to the ride. Fiona has been, but is a bit more capable of carrying my toosh. I guess I'll figure it out one of these days lol.

If you go we have the black/tan Excursion with the tan Calico trailer.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a white dually w/ a white kieferbuilt.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

so.... baseball it is. We got the call today so we will be at the ballpark all weekend. I was so excited too.... Husband has promised to spend a weekend at Graves soon so that should make it a little better. I've never done a ride at Graves and everyone always talks about how fun it is. We did go to Big Meadows and take a ride down to the rapidan camp, that was fun....  No urban trail ride for me....


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry you didn't make it this go around  It wasn't a bad ride, we did a different route than before and had a considerate amount of riders. The group that ran it was smooth and efficient. 

My only issue was completely my fault and preventable , two gaited horses made it a bit of a challenge to stay behind the lead horses. Both took two strides for their one lol so lots of holding our two back. Even after falling to the back mid-ride. However, everyone was quite hospitable and courteous even with the invasion of "personal space." 

Keep me posted on Graves, we've been wanting to go and never been.


----------

